# First detail of the new car!



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

Got my car on Nov 1st and did the first detail today (just in time as it might snow tonight).
*
Products Used:*
*
Wheels/Tires:*
Adam's Car Wash
Adam's APC
Adam's SVRT

*Wash*
Adam's Car Wash

*Clay*
Dodo Juice Clay Bar
Adam's Detail Spray
Dodo Juice Born Slippy
(was testing to see which prod I liked better, I like them both)

*Sealant/Wax*
Einszett 1Z Glanz
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro Wax

*Trim*
Adam's Brilliant Glaze (kidney grills)

*Engine*
Adam's In & Out Spray

*Interior*
Leather Master Kit
(Everything else was still factory clean so didn't need any other interior prods at this time)

Now the pics!


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice! My first detail was not this nice.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

POof540i said:


> Very nice! My first detail was not this nice.


I will say this was the easiest new car detail I've ever done. All my past cars have had dealer installed swirls, the paint was near perfect on this, claying took no time at all, oddly enough only the A pillars had notable contamination.

I just wish it had been a bit sunnier, deep sea blue looks really different in the sun, but oh well.


----------



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

WOW! Looks awesome! Love the oyster interior too - same as mine.

Did you use an orbital or did you apply by hand?


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

northeast22 said:


> WOW! Looks awesome! Love the oyster interior too - same as mine.
> 
> Did you use an orbital or did you apply by hand?


All by hand. I love the oyster interior but did notice that after a week some blue from my jeans had rubbed off already. It was very easy to remove though. Just put some protectant on it today that should reduce that too...guess we'll see


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work, your car will thank you this winter!


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

Usually I don't like the two-tone color interiors but this car looks beautiful. 
Is that Oyster interior color seats (as someone mentioned)?

Wonderful job.
I will be applying my Klasse over the next three days, getting ready for the Chicago winter.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

fredderf4444 said:


> Usually I don't like the two-tone color interiors but this car looks beautiful.
> Is that Oyster interior color seats (as someone mentioned)?
> 
> Wonderful job.
> I will be applying my Klasse over the next three days, getting ready for the Chicago winter.


Yes BMW calls it "Oyster/Black" I hate beige carpets/dash but I loved the look of the light leather against the dark interior. I really debated the interior trim, I never saw the oyster in person with the aluminum trim before I ordered it, there was also wood. I'm really glad I went aluminum, it really gives it a clean and modern look.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks freakin' great!! :thumbup: 

Stunning. I really like the hood crease in those photos too. 

I admit that if I ordered a new car, without seeing the various trims in person, I would have gone with the wood. However, once I saw the aluminum in person, I had to have it. 

Nice to see another manual too. Congrats on the new baby.

May I ask which of those products pleased you the most, if any of them did stand out? Thanks. I've not used a single item in your list . . .


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

Ilovemycar said:


> Looks freakin' great!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stunning. I really like the hood crease in those photos too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props :thumbup: one of many reasons I ordered the car was that MT was a must and that alone limits choices on the lot. I also really like the new hood crease, I forgot my circular polarizing filter when I took the pics so while the reflections look awesome the body like get a little lost in the pics.

As for the prods I've been testing stuff the last few months based stuff I've read on hear and some other detailing forums.

The prods that I really really like in order of awesomeness

*Einszett 1Z Glanz Sealant:* Crazy easy to use, you just wipe it on with a MF applicator and 5 mins later it's hazed over. Buffs off very easily and the shine is great. I do think it needs a wax on top of it though as it lacks a bit of warmth/depth. I found out about this product after reading a number of posts by DetailersDomain here.

*Adam's SVRT*: I'm really picky about tire dressings and hate anything too shiny. I just like tires to look clean and dark. This fits that bill better than anything else I've tried, also it's not greasy at all and doesn't sling.

*Adam's APC *- Great all purpose cleaner, it just plain works, awesome for cleaning tires.

Those are the prods that really stuck out as being great. The dodo juice wax was awesome as well but it's the first high quality (and higher cost) wax I've ever used so it's hard for me to compare it. I bought a sample pot (30ml) of it for $15 the full size is $80. The wax is quite hard so it takes some work to get it on your applicator but it goes on extremely thin and was easy to remove. It added instant depth to the paint. The first pics I posted gives a good representation of the refection/depth the dodo juice wax gave.

Let me know if you have any questions about any other prods I used, happy to give feedback.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot dvon. I will definitely bother you if I have more questions later on. You've now got me thinking of using sealant for the first time, ever.  

For tire dressing, I'm using Optimum gel. I like it fine, definitely better than the megs spray on stuff. It might be greasy, not sure, but I like that the finish is more matte. (Don't like glossy tires so much). 

For APC, I use Meg's, and it does the job so far as I can tell. I bought a big bottle of that stuff, and have a couple of mixed concentrations in different spray bottles. Cheers.


----------



## Andrew_RG (Nov 13, 2010)

dvon said:


> Thanks for the props :thumbup: one of many reasons I ordered the car was that MT was a must and that alone limits choices on the lot. I also really like the new hood crease, I forgot my circular polarizing filter when I took the pics so while the reflections look awesome the body like get a little lost in the pics.
> 
> As for the prods I've been testing stuff the last few months based stuff I've read on hear and some other detailing forums.
> 
> ...


Dvon, i just got my BMW recently as well and am heart broken to see that my oyster interior already has blue dye marks on it from jean wear. I'm not sure what type of leather cleaner i should use on the Dakota leather? I'm looking at the Lexol brand since it received great reviews, but what did you use? you say your leather was fairly easy to clean? did you also add leather conditioner post cleaning?


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

Andrew_RG said:


> Dvon, i just got my BMW recently as well and am heart broken to see that my oyster interior already has blue dye marks on it from jean wear. I'm not sure what type of leather cleaner i should use on the Dakota leather? I'm looking at the Lexol brand since it received great reviews, but what did you use? you say your leather was fairly easy to clean? did you also add leather conditioner post cleaning?


I used the leather master trio kit http://www.detailersdomain.com/leathermaster-kitwithstrongcleanerprotectionandvital.aspx

The blue came off with very little effort using the strong cleaner. Then I put on the conditioner and protectant, I've found that since doing this I'm not seeing color transfer anymore. Hope that helps!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I came across this thread while researching products to use on my Deep Sea Blue 328xi (ED pick-up in July).

I have been thinking of using Zymol Carbon over a polymer wax (Zaino/Klasse/Einszett).

Any updates on how your system is working out on the Deep Sea Blue? Have you changed anything up? How did the Dodo juice over Einszett 1Z hold up over the MA winter?


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> I came across this thread while researching products to use on my Deep Sea Blue 328xi (ED pick-up in July).
> 
> I have been thinking of using Zymol Carbon over a polymer wax (Zaino/Klasse/Einszett).
> 
> Any updates on how your system is working out on the Deep Sea Blue? Have you changed anything up? How did the Dodo juice over Einszett 1Z hold up over the MA winter?


Dodo over 1Z did great over the winter, i'll def do it again, trying out Supernatural vs the Blue Velvet Pro this summer, so we'll see how it goes. The one change I've made is that I now use Prima Nero as my tire dressing.


----------

